# Catawba?



## EyeBaller (Jan 26, 2013)

I was planning on heading to Catawba state park tomorrow morning to do a cautious ice check with spud bar. I know there was spots with open water that have skim iced over and shoves that have exceeded 10 ft. Has anyone been out in the last day or two that has any information? Anybody want to meet and group up? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

We're going up in morning planning on fishing gonna walk and spud bar fished 4 times so far limited out first trip 8 fish second trip 3 trip 7 fish either going stop by Rickards or herbs about mile 1/2 out to the west alittle


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Straley said:


> We're going up in morning planning on fishing gonna walk and spud bar fished 4 times so far limited out first trip 8 fish second trip 3 trip 7 fish either going stop by Rickards or herbs about mile 1/2 out to the west alittle


Remember while you are heading out from Catawba, those gigantic piles of ice in Port Clinton had yo come from someplace....?>


----------



## TightLinesEntertainment (Jan 10, 2018)

Straley said:


> We're going up in morning planning on fishing gonna walk and spud bar fished 4 times so far limited out first trip 8 fish second trip 3 trip 7 fish either going stop by Rickards or herbs about mile 1/2 out to the west alittle


We are planning to go fish out of Catawba Friday and Saturday. Let me know what you find please and would be happy to meet up to go out if you are fishing. first time this year heading out on the big water and a bit nervous after the warm up and last week


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

TightLinesEntertainment said:


> We are planning to go fish out of Catawba Friday and Saturday. Let me know what you find please and would be happy to meet up to go out if you are fishing. first time this year heading out on the big water and a bit nervous after the warm up and last week


Better look at the wind forecast Thurs and Fri! You may want to push a John boat to cross the 911 crack!


----------

